# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ويييينه

## ريمي

مصطفى غاب ومارجع؟؟؟
شو السبب
ول يا اغضاء المنتدى مش احنا اخوى ليش ما حد سأل عن مصطفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكل محكوم عليه يبرر   :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: 
ولا والله لالغي صحبتي مكواااا
وانا ما بدي الغيها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يس لازم تبررو :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2): 
وهسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[CENTER][SIZE="7"][COLOR="lime"] ول والله :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## آلجوري

*مين مصطفى ؟؟!!!!!!!*

----------


## المتميزة

مين مصطفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> *مين مصطفى ؟؟!!!!!!!*





> مين مصطفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مصطفى نفسه شفت او ايفل

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
_



مصطفى نفسه شفت او ايفل_ 


*صح مصطفى المصري ... ليش صار زائر ؟؟!!

وينك يا مصطفى ...
*

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> مصطفى نفسه شفت او ايفل_ 
> 
> 
> ...


اللي عندو جواب يجاوب حلا 
حقها تعرف البنت

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
_

اللي عندو جواب يجاوب حلا 
حقها تعرف البنت_ 


*حد من الادارة يجي يجاوبنا ... 
*

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> اللي عندو جواب يجاوب حلا 
> حقها تعرف البنت_ 
> 
> 
> *حد من الادارة يجي يجاوبنا ... 
> *


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

> 


حسان غسان مها 
جاوبونة

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  سوالفك ياحلا
.الموضوع برجع لحسان..لاتسألوا :SnipeR (30):

----------


## حلم حياتي

الغايب عذره معه
بس اله وحشه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا جماعه الموضوع انه مصطفى طلب من الادارة شخصيا انه يشطب عضويتة وتنفيذا لرغبتة  قامت الادارة  بشطب عضويتة وكل الاحترام والتقدير للعضو شفت او ايفل الي كانت مواضيعه الها قيمتها بس هو الي طلب وكل الاحترام والتقدير اله وهاي هي كل القصة

----------

